# Leerburg Dominant dog Collar



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Does any one have or used a Leerburg Dominant dog collar. thinking about getting one and using it in conjunction with a Prong collar for backup


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

i have both, measuring is very important


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

To use in case your prong comes apart on you? 

It's ok, but I find that a good quality (Herm Springer) collar, fitted properly, pretty reliable on it's own.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: zypTo use in case your prong comes apart on you?
> 
> It's ok, but I find that a good quality (Herm Springer) collar, fitted properly, pretty reliable on it's o wn.


Thats what i was going to purchase it for. never had a prong collar come apart but just in case. i usually walk in high traffic area after the H.S. lets out for the day.


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

i never even had to use mine, now i dont even have to use the prong so they are both just sitting in the cabinet lol.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Leerburg Dominant Dog collar is essentially a nylon choke collar. Most pet stores carry them, made from thin nylon cord, for about $4, or you can get the thicker Mountain Choke for around $7. The difference is that those are not snap-around collars, but are pulled over the head like you would a choke chain.

I have never used a backup collar with my prong, but I have had my prong come apart once. My fault, it wasn't on right.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Is this a type of collar that's easy to make? It seems pretty easy- dead ring, floater ring, bolt snap, and the nylon cord. Wouldn't mind trying to make one myself.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMIs this a type of collar that's easy to make? It seems pretty easy- dead ring, floater ring, bolt snap, and the nylon cord. Wouldn't mind trying to make one myself.


I think your right. i just want it for added secuirity if the prong comes loose which never has. wonder if i can just slip on a choke collar i have?


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

thats an idea


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: markstevenDoes any one have or used a Leerburg Dominant dog collar. thinking about getting one and using it in conjunction with a Prong collar for backup


I have them for both our dogs - to use by themselves - and really like them. I can attest to the quality of the Leerburg one. It is VERY strong. Our Otto would break chains and leather when we first got him, but was unable to break this one (and now is trained, so we no longer have such problems!).

The important part of it is the fit - if fitted properly, achieved because of the snap-around, it is very snug and stays at the top of the neck quite well. This collar is aka "Volhard collar" or "snap-around collar" and was used in Luther's Volhard-based OB classes - on the dead ring.

I would think it a great backup for the prong - it's small/thin and holding its position on the neck would keep it from interfering with the prong too much if at all.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Is this a type of collar that's easy to make? It seems pretty easy- dead ring, floater ring, bolt snap, and the nylon cord. Wouldn't mind trying to make one myself.


Yes, they're VERY easy to make.

Here's the one I made. I'm using climbing rope from Blue Ridge Mountain Sports - any store that sells climbing rope will custom cut lengths for you - and hardware from Lowe's. I'm using welded O rings and a boat / sailing snap. You want to go with hardware from Lowe's or Home Depot, rather than the sewing store, as you need welded or cast rings to hold a GSD. The kind they sell at the sewing store will pull apart.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

did you hand sew the ends or machine sew them?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The ends are hand-sewn on this one, but if you have a heavy-duty sewing machine, you can also sew it on the machine.

The way this one is done is that I took some of the inside strands out at the ends, so they would lay flat around the hardware, and I used a lighter to melt the ends so they will not fray. Then I used the inside strands from parachute cord to do the actual sewing, melting the knots after securing everything.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Great ideas, thank you.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have used nylon chokes as backups for prongs BUT I actually prefer the chokes to be a few inches too long - otherwise they seem to get in the way of the prong correction. I don't want to do a douple correction. The dominant dog collars are made to fit tightly. So I'd just go with a regular nylon choke from the pet store that's a size or two too big.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Very nice, Chris!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know this is an old thread but a search did not bring any recent threads on this.
I bought one when I bought my new prong...to use as a safety backup. 
Anyway, I remember that is all we had in 1982 when I got my first GSD. They were sized in 1/2 inch increments, white, and of a "harder" cord.

Yesterday I took off the prong and trained with this, walked with this - and liked it. When did it fall out of favor as a training tool or be relegated to "choking" the "dominant" dog? It honestly did seem to have a calming effect. Beau is not handler agressive best as I can tell but too much on a prong does seem to ramp him up.


----------

